# Chernobyl: stop corrente. Rischio radiazioni.



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

Il Governo ucraina sulla centrale di Chernobyl, in mano ai russi:"La centrale è disconnessa dalla rete elettrica. Generatori? 48 ore, poi possibile un rilascio di radiazioni”

L'Agenzia internazionale per l’energia atomica:"Persi contatti di controllo".

"Ministero degli esteri russo:"Avendo una industria nucleare sviluppata, la Russia è pienamente consapevole dei potenziali rischi alle infrastrutture nucleari e sta facendo il massimo per assicurare l’adeguata sicurezza degli impianti"


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Attenzione alla mossa di zelensky..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Marzo 2022)

Chernobyl é vicinissima sia al confine bielorusso che quello russo. Hanno un grandissimo interesse di prevenire un disastro in quella zona anche per interessi propri.

Spero che il buonsenso vinca.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ucraina sulla centrale di Chernobyl, in mano ai russi:"La centrale è disconnessa dalla rete elettrica. Generatori? 48 ore, poi possibile un rilascio di radiazioni”
> 
> L'Agenzia internazionale per l’energia atomica:"Persi contatti di controllo".
> 
> "Ministero degli esteri russo:"Avendo una industria nucleare sviluppata, la Russia è pienamente consapevole dei potenziali rischi alle infrastrutture nucleari e sta facendo il massimo per assicurare l’adeguata sicurezza degli impianti"



E' già la quarta volta che si abbaia ad un rischio atomico derivante da problemi a varie centrali nucleari.

Prima Chernobyl, poi la NPP di Zaporizhzhia, poi il reattore nell'università del cavolo, adesso nuovamente Chernobyl.

Andiamo in loop, vai.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ucraina sulla centrale di Chernobyl, in mano ai russi:"La centrale è disconnessa dalla rete elettrica. Generatori? 48 ore, poi possibile un rilascio di radiazioni”
> 
> L'Agenzia internazionale per l’energia atomica:"Persi contatti di controllo".
> 
> "Ministero degli esteri russo:"Avendo una industria nucleare sviluppata, la Russia è pienamente consapevole dei potenziali rischi alle infrastrutture nucleari e sta facendo il massimo per assicurare l’adeguata sicurezza degli impianti"


Sarebbe stato meglio se i russi non avessero risposto


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' già la quarta volta che si abbaia ad un rischio atomico derivante da problemi a varie centrali nucleari.
> 
> Prima Chernobyl, poi la NPP di Zaporizhzhia, poi il reattore nell'università del cavolo, adesso nuovamente Chernobyl.
> 
> Andiamo in loop, vai.


Zelensky prova il colpaccio, magari qualcuno ci casca


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Attenzione alla mossa di zelensky..


Ma cosa c'entra Zelensky? La centrale è in mano a Putin.
Non so perchè ma trovo molti più post in cui il target di "fermatelo" è il presidente ucraino e non Putin, sta cosa proprio non riesco minimamente a capirla.


----------



## evangel33 (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Zelensky? La centrale è in mano a Putin.
> Non so perchè ma trovo molti più post in cui il target di "fermatelo" è il presidente ucraino e non Putin, sta cosa proprio non riesco minimamente a capirla.


Sempre i soliti noti


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Zelensky? La centrale è in mano a Putin.
> Non so perchè ma trovo molti più post in cui il target di "fermatelo" è il presidente ucraino e non Putin, sta cosa proprio non riesco minimamente a capirla.



Ti è già stato spiegato un miliardo di volte.

Putin è pazzo, e non puoi fermarlo. Apparentemente sembra così.

Quell'altro invece sì, con opera di convincimento. E forse la cosa potrebbe rientrare, con tutti gli spiaze per l'Ucraina. Qui si sta parlando di un sovraconflitto economico e forse anche militare mondiale.

Inoltre sembra una difesa basata solo sulla propaganda e che rischia di invischiare tutti nell'escalation.

Molla l'osso, e poi vediamo che fare. Cortesemente, cerchiamo di scegliere il male minore.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2022)

*Ma non capite o proprio non ci arrivate? Non so quante voltelo abbiamo scritto: basta flame. Ognuno faccia il "tifo" per chi vuole, ma smettetela di rompere le palle. 

Si torna on topic e niente repliche. *


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Zelensky? La centrale è in mano a Putin.
> Non so perchè ma trovo molti più post in cui il target di "fermatelo" è il presidente ucraino e non Putin, sta cosa proprio non riesco minimamente a capirla.


Perché per me Zelensky è pure lui pericoloso in questa situazione. Putin sappiano chi è cosa sta facendo. Zelensky è un altro che non ci sta con la testa e secondo me può giocarsi il tutto e per tutto.
Se non riesci a comprendere certe cose non ci posso fare nulla


----------



## Milanoide (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra Zelensky? La centrale è in mano a Putin.
> Non so perchè ma trovo molti più post in cui il target di "fermatelo" è il presidente ucraino e non Putin, sta cosa proprio non riesco minimamente a capirla.


Gia scritto. Vladimir è nel forum all the time


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti è già stato spiegato un miliardo di volte.
> 
> Putin è pazzo, e non puoi fermarlo. Apparentemente sembra così.
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere tanto è inutile. 
ancora ci stupiamo?


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Gia scritto. Vladimir è nel forum all the time


Ma vedi? Per voi è così o pensiero unico o nulla.
Ma chi diavolo fa il tifo per Putin?
Il fatto che non mi piaccia per nulla Zelensky cosa c’entra col fatto che Putin sia un pazzo(o ancora peggio un lucido sanguinario)?

ma non è difficile da comprendere eh


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Ti è già stato spiegato un miliardo di volte.*
> 
> Putin è pazzo, e non puoi fermarlo. Apparentemente sembra così.
> 
> ...


Si, il problema è che lo avete fatto in un modo che non ho trovato minimamente soddisfacente, visto che a mio modo di vedere chi è aggredito ha sempre diritto alla difesa in ogni modo che reputa ncessario.
I sovietici lasciarono migliaia di chilometri quadri di terra bruciata e causarono carestie ovunque, ma fu un male necessario in vista di un fine maggiore, la vittoria finale.
La cosa non rientrerà in alcun modo comunque, perchè il "nuovo ordine" sarà riconosciuto al massimo ob torto collo dall'ucraina, non certo dal mondo civilizzato. 
Ogni difesa è basata anche sulla propaganda, è una parte del warfare ibrido moderno e antico.
La difesa ucraina per ora ha messo i russi in estrema difficoltà e li ha condannati a perdere parecchi mezzi e uomini, mettendo sotto pressione la politica russa. 

L'osso lo deve mollare Putin, non Zelensky.
Noi un'alternativa al gas russo possiamo trovarla, i russi se non vendono gas a noi sono finiti.
E se il prezzo da pagare per fermare una dittatura parafascista che aggredisce stati sovrani è "rischiare di farli innervosire", rischio più che volentieri perchè l'ordine che andrebbe a crearsi lasciandoli fare sarebbe un ordine instabile e insoddisfacente.

Poi oh, ognuno la veda come vuole, siamo in un paese dove vige la libertà di espressione (a differenza della Russia, dove il minimo dissenso ti frutta una quindicina di anni di galera per "fake news sulla guerra"  ) 
L'unica cosa che mi sento di sottolineare è che la propaganda russa è sottile e ci arriva addosso senza che nemmeno ce ne accorgiamo, non perdiamo di vista chi è l'aggressore e chi l'aggredito, solo questo. Finchè supportiamo gli ucraini, rendiamo a Putin il compito molto piu difficile e strangoliamo lentamente il suo regime, che è obiettivamente la cosa migliore per un europeo al momento. 

L'obiettivo è riportare nell'ottica europea e anticinese una russia deputinizzata e supportata da noi per riprendersi dalle voragini economiche causate dalle follie del loro (si spera presto ex) presidente. 
Non perdiamo di vista questa direzione.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, il problema è che lo avete fatto in un modo che non ho trovato minimamente soddisfacente, visto che a mio modo di vedere chi è aggredito ha sempre diritto alla difesa in ogni modo che reputa ncessario.
> I sovietici lasciarono migliaia di chilometri quadri di terra bruciata e causarono carestie ovunque, ma fu un male necessario in vista di un fine maggiore, la vittoria finale.
> La cosa non rientrerà in alcun modo comunque, perchè il "nuovo ordine" sarà riconosciuto al massimo ob torto collo dall'ucraina, non certo dal mondo civilizzato.
> Ogni difesa è basata anche sulla propaganda, è una parte del warfare ibrido moderno e antico.
> ...



Guarda che nessuno approva l'operato della Russia tra noi.

Si capisce benissimo e non comprendo quelli che ostentano l'esistenza di una fazione pro-Putin.

Però questo conflitto è una specie di conto salato da pagare alla fine di una grande abbuffata. Le alternative sono discutere con un oste poco ragionevole e andare incontro a problemi, oppure pagare e cercarsi un altro locale, cercando di essere avveduti in futuro.

Scusa il cinismo.

Il mondo non è perfetto, e una soluzione giusta e ideale raramente la si trova.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si, il problema è che lo avete fatto in un modo che non ho trovato minimamente soddisfacente, visto che a mio modo di vedere chi è aggredito ha sempre diritto alla difesa in ogni modo che reputa ncessario.
> I sovietici lasciarono migliaia di chilometri quadri di terra bruciata e causarono carestie ovunque, ma fu un male necessario in vista di un fine maggiore, la vittoria finale.
> La cosa non rientrerà in alcun modo comunque, perchè il "nuovo ordine" sarà riconosciuto al massimo ob torto collo dall'ucraina, non certo dal mondo civilizzato.
> Ogni difesa è basata anche sulla propaganda, è una parte del warfare ibrido moderno e antico.
> ...


Per me è tragico quello che stai dicendo: quindi se uno osa esprimere un proprio parere ce ne usciamo con la storia che la propaganda russa sia subdola e ci facciamo condizionare? Ma roba da diventare matti, guarda tu. Tranquillo che nessuno si dimentica di chi è aggredito e di chi aggredisce. Nonostante ciò non significa che per forza si deve santificare chi sia aggredito e non si possa avere pareri sull’aggredito senza fare reato di lesa maestà. Zelensky può combattere finché muore ma qui tutti ci dobbiamo rendere conto che la posta in gioco è altissima e rischiamo una guerra mondiale. Ha già ottenuto anche troppo supporto e continuare a menarla con non fly zone e altre cose troppo spinte, non lo aiuta e non me lo rende più simpatico, Putin o non Putin. È più chiaro?
Stiamo supportando anche troppo l’ucraina a tal punto da soffrire tanto anche noi con le sanzioni e con il rischio di guerra. Le bollette impazzite le paghi tu? Il carburante al prezzo dell’oro lo paghi tu? Vai tu ad imbracciare un fucile?
La direzione che vuoi tu è impossibile da prendere almeno nel mondo reale, dal quale spesso molto di voi si distaccano.
Se non ti basta e non sei d’accordo pace, ma piano con parole e giudizi sparati a caso


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda che nessuno approva l'operato della Russia tra noi.
> 
> Si capisce benissimo e non comprendo quelli che ostentano l'esistenza di una fazione pro-Putin.
> 
> ...


No no ma io non sto mica insinuando che appoggi Putin, non è cio che intendo e mi scuso se traspare questo dalle mie parole.

Comunque capisco cosa intendi, e credo che la nostra assoluta priorità sia fare in modo di non essere piu dipendenti energicamente dalla russia. Dovevamo farlo da 2014, ma figurati se i nostri governicchi hanno un minimo di visione strategica. Manco sanno dove sta l'ucraina sulla mappa...


----------



## Milo (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti è già stato spiegato un miliardo di volte.
> 
> Putin è pazzo, e non puoi fermarlo. Apparentemente sembra così.
> 
> ...



te lo rispiego, l’ucraina ha già fatto una rivolta popolare con un governo filorusso, e sparavano alla folla.

quindi basta dire che è colpa di zelensky, gli ucraini non diventeranno mai russi, a costo di prendere le armi che è ciò che stanno facendo.

questa poi di dare “merito” a zelensky pure se Putin ha preso Chernobyl e sta rischiando di brutto comunque le batte tutte.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> te lo rispiego, l’ucraina ha già fatto una rivolta popolare con un governo filorusso, e sparavano alla folla.
> 
> quindi basta dire che è colpa di zelensky, gli ucraini non diventeranno mai russi, a costo di prendere le armi che è ciò che stanno facendo.
> 
> questa poi di dare “merito” a zelensky pure se Putin ha preso Chernobyl e sta rischiando di brutto comunque le batte tutte.



Zelensky per me può essere anche il miglior statista dell'universo, non è quello il problema. La sensazione è quella di un ingranaggio fuori posto in un meccanismo più grande delle sue capacità. Su Putin non commento, tanto è inutile rimarcare sempre le solite cose alla nausea.

Io dico quello che a mio parere è bene per le sorti di tutto il pianeta, almeno momentaneamente per disinnescare una crisi. Purtroppo potrebbe non coincidere con il bene dell'Ucraina. Tutto molto semplice e libero da sentimenti. Se poi mi vuoi dare dell'arido di animo, ne hai tutte le facoltà.

Anche a me piacerebbe non esistesse nessun conflitto, ma purtroppo non è così. Non decido io, decidono altri per me, vedremo come va a finire se nessuno recede dalle proprie posizioni.


----------



## Milo (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Zelensky per me può essere anche il miglior statista dell'universo, non è quello il problema. La sensazione è quella di un ingranaggio fuori posto in un meccanismo più grande delle sue capacità. Su Putin non commento, tanto è inutile rimarcare sempre le solite cose alla nausea.
> 
> Io dico quello che a mio parere è bene per le sorti di tutto il pianeta, almeno momentaneamente per disinnescare una crisi. Purtroppo potrebbe non coincidere con il bene dell'Ucraina. Tutto molto semplice e libero da sentimenti. Se poi mi vuoi dare dell'arido di animo, ne hai tutte le facoltà.
> 
> Anche a me piacerebbe non esistesse nessun conflitto, ma purtroppo non è così. Non decido io, decidono altri per me, vedremo come va a finire se nessuno recede dalle proprie posizioni.



però dai le colpe a uno che agisce in difesa del proprio paese ma va contro i tuoi interessi, è difficile da capire sinceramente.

Tanti sarebbe già scappati dando il proprio paese in pasto ai russi, con seguenti rivolte popolari che avrebbe fatto più danni di adesso, però gli si da contro, bho, rispetto tutti ovviamente ma non capisco...


----------



## Milo (9 Marzo 2022)

Aggiungo, se ci fosse un popolo che inizia ad avere dubbi sulle scelte del proprio paese, manifestando in piazza o facendo altro, non è certamente quello ucraino. Dovrebbe far pensare a chi è fuori dalla guerra come stanno realmente le cose.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> però dai le colpe a uno che agisce in difesa del proprio paese ma va contro i tuoi interessi, è difficile da capire sinceramente.
> 
> Tanti sarebbe già scappati dando il proprio paese in pasto ai russi, con seguenti rivolte popolari che avrebbe fatto più danni di adesso, però gli si da contro, bho, rispetto tutti ovviamente ma non capisco...



Non dò nessuna "colpa" a Zelensky. Il conflitto non l'ha iniziato lui, almeno formalmente, e quindi è impossibile dargli colpe.

La sua colpa è come dicevo, di non sembrare adeguato. Io appoggio Zelensky nella sua difesa contro la Russia, e se vince sono felice. Purtroppo sembra che si sia fatto gabbare da promesse non mantenute, come minimo. Da qui la supposizione che non sia adeguato al ruolo che ricopre.

Adesso è in ballo e deve ballare, su uno spartito iniziato molti anni fa. Da quell'altra parte conosciamo chi c'è, buona fortuna e stop.

Io ho già scritto abbondantemente sulla questione, non è risolubile limitando la visione e i giudizi solo agli ultimi giorni.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> però dai le colpe a uno che agisce in difesa del proprio paese ma va contro i tuoi interessi, è difficile da capire sinceramente.
> 
> Tanti sarebbe già scappati dando il proprio paese in pasto ai russi, con seguenti rivolte popolari che avrebbe fatto più danni di adesso, però gli si da contro, bho, rispetto tutti ovviamente ma non capisco...



La sua colpa è provare a trascinare l' Occidente in una guerra oltreché non essere realista politicamente. Se ti chiami Ucraina e sei contiguo alla Russia non ti metti una volta si e l' altra pure a cercare di entrare nella Nato.


----------



## Milo (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non dò nessuna "colpa" a Zelensky. Il conflitto non l'ha iniziato lui, almeno formalmente, e quindi è impossibile dargli colpe.
> 
> La sua colpa è come dicevo, di non sembrare adeguato. Io appoggio Zelensky nella sua difesa contro la Russia, e se vince sono felice. Purtroppo sembra che si sia fatto gabbare da promesse non mantenute, come minimo. Da qui la supposizione che non sia adeguato al ruolo che ricopre.
> 
> ...



ma scusami non è adeguato uno che non scappa e lo affronta di petto e (per ora) resiste contro una potenza come la russia?? sotto quali aspetti non sembra competente?

Perchè chiede aiuto per evitare altro sangue? cosa dovrebbe fare? subire e stare zitto'??

bho...


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma scusami non è adeguato uno che non scappa e lo affronta di petto e (per ora) resiste contro una potenza come la russia?? sotto quali aspetti non sembra competente?
> 
> Perchè chiede aiuto per evitare altro sangue? cosa dovrebbe fare? subire e stare zitto'??
> 
> bho...



Ascolta, vedila come vuoi.

Sei libero di avere qualsiasi parere, ma ti contesto quello di dire che approvo l'azione di Putin.

Putin fa quello che fa, ok, di Zelensky e tutto ciò che politicamente gli gira intorno (o che ne fa da baricentro), non approvo la linea politica e l'operatività passata e presente, tutto lì.


----------



## Milo (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ascolta, vedila come vuoi.
> 
> Sei libero di avere qualsiasi parere, ma ti contesto quello di dire che approvo l'azione di Putin.
> 
> *Putin fa quello che fa*, ok, di Zelensky e tutto ciò che politicamente gli gira intorno (o che ne fa da baricentro), non approvo la linea politica e l'operatività passata e presente, tutto lì.



ci dovremmo fermare qua e invece sì va avanti con i discorsi come se fosse normale o giustificato


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché per me Zelensky è pure lui pericoloso in questa situazione. Putin sappiano chi è cosa sta facendo. Zelensky è un altro che non ci sta con la testa e secondo me può giocarsi il tutto e per tutto.
> *Se non riesci a comprendere certe cose non ci posso fare nulla*


Il tutto per tutto del tipo? Fa saltare in aria le centrali nucleari su suolo ucraino?
Fine stratega, non c'è che dire!

L'unica cosa "pericolosa" che puo fare Zelensky è documentare le barbarie russe sul suolo della sua nazione e invocare l'intervento NATO.
E Putin si arrabbia? Frega meno di zero proprio, mi preoccuperò il giorno in cui deciderà di condannare a morte il mondo e se stesso dichiarando guerra alla NATO, prospettiva, se permetti, un briciolo improbabile.


----------



## sunburn (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' già la quarta volta che si abbaia ad un rischio atomico derivante da problemi a varie centrali nucleari.
> 
> Prima Chernobyl, poi la NPP di Zaporizhzhia, poi il reattore nell'università del cavolo, adesso nuovamente Chernobyl.
> 
> Andiamo in loop, vai.


Premetto di essere abbastanza sensibile al discorso del rischio nucleare(espressione edulcorata per dire che me la faccio sotto solo all’idea).
La cosa che mi e ti chiedo è: possiamo stare tranquilli al 100%? Dalle notizie che girano sembrerebbe che il personale di queste centrali stia lavorando in mezzo a gente armata e senza il normale turnaggio. Ovviamente non so quanto sia vero e quanto faccia parte della strategia comunicativa delle autorità ucraine, ma qualora fosse reale la situazione descritta, quindi con personale sotto stress, non ci sarebbe qualche rischio superiore al normale(auspicabilmente molto basso) rischio tollerabile?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Marzo 2022)

Partiamo dal presupposto che a me sto argomento ha già rotto le palle, e lo dico a tutti i miei amici e non. Ovviamente mi informo e rendo a dire la mia se se ne parla.

Io sarò anche cattivo per quello che sto per scrivere, ma ho le palle piuttosto girate che per una guerra non nostra, una guerra contro uno stato che non è UE e manco Nato mi faccia arrivare dritto nel deretano un missile grande quanto la Russia. Le sanzioni capisco perché le hanno fatte, ma non le condivido. Non le condivido per il semplice fatto che le paghiamo noi comuni cittadini di tasca nostra. Gli yatch che hanno confiscato hanno bisogno di una forte manutenzione e via dicendo. Chi la paga? Lo stato, che ovviamente si rifà sui cittadini.

Siamo uno stato che sta sta morendo, che ci sta tirando via il sangue dalle vene e ora, che sembra che siamo fuori o quasi dal tunnel coviddi, dobbiamo sobbarcarci quest'altro problema. Ma anche no.

Se devo star qui a pagare la benza più di 2€ al litro, una pizza 15€ e via dicendo, mi spiace anche dirlo, ma che si fott* l'Ucraina.
Io la schiena me la spacco tutti i giorni, per me, per la mia famiglia non per gli altri. Il mondo è un posto crudele? Io mi adatto a questa crudeltà.
Degli Africani che crepano di fame, degli Afgani innocenti uccisi dagli ameriCani non frega un cavolo a nessuno, perché la maggior parte della gente è ipocrita. Quindi sarò crudele pure io, ma se ci devo smenare io per una guerra non mia, dico all'Ucraina di cedere e non rompere più le palle. Magari un giorno toccherà anche all'Italia? Ok, forse è vero... Forse quel giorno scenderò a combattere per il mio paese e forse morirò come un *********, ma fino a quel giorno voglio godermi la vita più che posso e pensare solo ai miei problemi, non a quelli degli altri! E soprattutto non mi va che la mia vita peggiori per una guerra non mia. Sono fortunato che qua non c'è la guerra? Vero. Sfrutto questa fortuna no? Devo sentirmi in colpa perché abito in un paese relativamente tranquillo solo perché in altri paesi più sfortunati c'è la guerra?
Ma chissenefrega dico io.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premetto di essere abbastanza sensibile al discorso del rischio nucleare(espressione edulcorata per dire che me la faccio sotto solo all’idea).
> La cosa che mi e ti chiedo è: possiamo stare tranquilli al 100%? Dalle notizie che girano sembrerebbe che il personale di queste centrali stia lavorando in mezzo a gente armata e senza il normale turnaggio. Ovviamente non so quanto sia vero e quanto faccia parte della strategia comunicativa delle autorità ucraine, ma qualora fosse reale la situazione descritta, quindi con personale sotto stress, non ci sarebbe qualche rischio superiore al normale(auspicabilmente molto basso) rischio tollerabile?



Quale rischio.

Chi lavora intorno al nucleare sta sotto rischio continuo. Se tu fossi un soldato, spareresti ad una bomba a mano che è ai tuoi piedi, anche se te lo ordinasse il tuo superiore?

Se nessuno fa una scemenza non succede niente.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Governo ucraina sulla centrale di Chernobyl, in mano ai russi:"La centrale è disconnessa dalla rete elettrica. Generatori? 48 ore, poi possibile un rilascio di radiazioni”
> 
> L'Agenzia internazionale per l’energia atomica:"Persi contatti di controllo".
> 
> "Ministero degli esteri russo:"Avendo una industria nucleare sviluppata, la Russia è pienamente consapevole dei potenziali rischi alle infrastrutture nucleari e sta facendo il massimo per assicurare l’adeguata sicurezza degli impianti"


Ormai sembra un romanzo fantascentifico qui "I russi si sono impossessati della centrali nucleari nemiche, comunicazioni interrotte.. radiazioni alle stelle"

Non so più a che credere


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda che nessuno approva l'operato della Russia tra noi.
> 
> Si capisce benissimo e non comprendo quelli che ostentano l'esistenza di una fazione pro-Putin.
> 
> ...


Amico, in tutta franchezza : in questa partita a poker secondo te fino a dove sono disposti ad arrivare?
E,se non si dovesse arrivare a quel che tutto scongiuriamo, che scenari ci aspettano?
Io non so che pensare e credo qualunque sarà la fine non sarà mai lieta.

Cambiano gli scenari mondiali, cambieranno le nostre esistenze.
Dopo il covid, pure quello per puro caso.

Ultimamente Dio gioca a dadi ed esce sempre 1+1.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che a me sto argomento ha già rotto le palle, e lo dico a tutti i miei amici e non. Ovviamente mi informo e rendo a dire la mia se se ne parla.
> 
> Io sarò anche cattivo per quello che sto per scrivere, ma ho le palle piuttosto girate che per una guerra non nostra, una guerra contro uno stato che non è UE e manco Nato mi faccia arrivare dritto nel deretano un missile grande quanto la Russia. Le sanzioni capisco perché le hanno fatte, ma non le condivido. Non le condivido per il semplice fatto che le paghiamo noi comuni cittadini di tasca nostra. Gli yatch che hanno confiscato hanno bisogno di una forte manutenzione e via dicendo. Chi la paga? Lo stato, che ovviamente si rifà sui cittadini.
> 
> ...


Questo perché non riesci a vedere al di la del tuo orticello, ho notato che cambi spesso opinione in base esclusivamente agli effetti personali che hanno le vicende su di te, il che è anche normale.
Ciò che probabilmente non comprendi è che il mondo non è solo te stesso, secondo te le nazioni che hanno sanzionato la Russia non erano a conoscenza dei pro e dei contro? Pensi che sia esclusivamente per una presa di posizione morale? Purtroppo la moralità non ha spazio nel mondo che conta dove ci sono esclusivamente interessi.

Le sanzioni sono state fatte col preciso scopo di indebolire la Russia e cercare di spodestare Putin, il motivo è semplice, Russia e Cina stanno tentando sempre di più di portare il centro geopolitico del mondo verso di loro, al mondo occidentale e specialmente agli USA questo non sta bene, da qui le sanzioni e tutto ciò che ne consegue.
Ora potrai rispondere che ancora una volta a te non interessa, beh in realtà deve interessare, se il tuo attuale standard di vita ti soddisfa devi sperare che le due potenze asiatiche non diventino le uniche a guidare l'economia mondiale, altrimenti vorrà dire avere un mondo occidentale ancora più decadente di quanto non lo sia già ora con tutte le conseguenze del caso, che fidati sarebbero ancora più gravi degli effetti boomerang delle sanzioni che stiamo vedendo oggi.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Amico, in tutta franchezza : in questa partita a poker secondo te fino a dove sono disposti ad arrivare?
> E,se non si dovesse arrivare a quel che tutto scongiuriamo, che scenari ci aspettano?
> Io non so che pensare e credo qualunque sarà la fine non sarà mai lieta.
> 
> ...



Fratello, se conosci il poker allora conoscerai le regole.

Secondo me Putin non ha un grande punto, magari c'ha un tris di assi o un "full" ma non molto di più. Che è comunque un punto molto buono se gli altri non hanno niente.

Purtroppo noi non siamo stati attenti al gioco, agli scarti e alla dinamica. Lui forse sì, e lo ha notato.

Adesso la Russia ha puntato forte, e se vuoi vedere le sue carte, devi mettere tutto quello che hai.

Io non andrei a vedere se minimo non ho un poker, onestamente. E non sarei tranquillo, perché poi torni a casa in mutande.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fratello, se conosci il poker allora conoscerai le regole.
> 
> Secondo me Putin non ha un grande punto, magari c'ha un tris di assi o un "full" ma non molto di più. Che è comunque un punto molto buono se gli altri non hanno niente.
> 
> ...


Ho capito va...
Ho appena rinnovato il porto d'armi ma solo per uso sportivo.


----------



## vota DC (9 Marzo 2022)

Il costruttore di Chernobyl i sovietici lo hanno mandato ai lavori forzati, gli ucraini lo hanno liberato e gli hanno regalato gli appalti nella zona....è morto lo scorso ottobre e sono tutti in lutto perché "è quello che portava lavoro".
Però vedo ora si fingono ambientalisti e il disastro c'è tagliando la corrente elettrica piuttosto che combattendo nell'impianto.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho capito va...
> Ho appena rinnovato il porto d'armi ma solo per uso sportivo.



Purtroppo siamo in una situazione dove probabilmente nessuno vince veramente, Beppe.

Possiamo scegliere tra sacrificare un paese, con mille dolori, e comunque non stare proprio sereni anche dopo. Oppure puntiamo tutto e rischiamo di sacrificare il mondo intero. Spero che chi deve decidere sappia bene ciò che fa, da qualunque parte stia.

Ti posso solo dire che mai mi sarei immaginato di ritrovarmi così, pare un incubo horror senza fine. Nemmeno la felicità di godersi il Milan in cima alla classifica.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che a me sto argomento ha già rotto le palle, e lo dico a tutti i miei amici e non. Ovviamente mi informo e rendo a dire la mia se se ne parla.
> 
> Io sarò anche cattivo per quello che sto per scrivere, ma ho le palle piuttosto girate che per una guerra non nostra, una guerra contro uno stato che non è UE e manco Nato mi faccia arrivare dritto nel deretano un missile grande quanto la Russia. Le sanzioni capisco perché le hanno fatte, ma non le condivido. Non le condivido per il semplice fatto che le paghiamo noi comuni cittadini di tasca nostra. Gli yatch che hanno confiscato hanno bisogno di una forte manutenzione e via dicendo. Chi la paga? Lo stato, che ovviamente si rifà sui cittadini.
> 
> ...


posizione legittima. Quello che però non condivido è "guerra non nostra". Non ancora, aggiungo io. Per come la vedo io Putin ha dichiarato guerra a tutti noi e lo ha fatto consapevolmente.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Marzo 2022)

comunque da quel che leggo da esperti del settore a Chernobyl non c'è alcun pericolo di danno su larga scala


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> comunque da quel che leggo da esperti del settore a Chernobyl non c'è alcun pericolo di danno su larga scala



Chernobyl il massimo danno l'ha già fatto. Non bello se escono problemi, ma nemmeno da decretare la fine del mondo.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il tutto per tutto del tipo? Fa saltare in aria le centrali nucleari su suolo ucraino?
> Fine stratega, non c'è che dire!
> 
> L'unica cosa "pericolosa" che puo fare Zelensky è documentare le barbarie russe sul suolo della sua nazione e invocare l'intervento NATO.
> E Putin si arrabbia? Frega meno di zero proprio, mi preoccuperò il giorno in cui deciderà di condannare a morte il mondo e se stesso dichiarando guerra alla NATO, prospettiva, se permetti, un briciolo improbabile.


Ok va bene.
Per me uno palesemente inadatto e fuori contesto in una situazione pericolosa come questa, può essere molto pericoloso. Voi idolatratelo quanto vi pare, mi interessa poco. Solo ficcatevi in testa una volta per tutte che questo non vuol dire essere filo putin. Grazie.

Poi prospettive improbabile ad oggi non ce ne sono, anche sta guerra doveva essere improbabile….


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> comunque da quel che leggo da esperti del settore a Chernobyl non c'è alcun pericolo di danno su larga scala


Chi l’avrebbe mai detto eh….


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che a me sto argomento ha già rotto le palle, e lo dico a tutti i miei amici e non. Ovviamente mi informo e rendo a dire la mia se se ne parla.
> 
> Io sarò anche cattivo per quello che sto per scrivere, ma ho le palle piuttosto girate che per una guerra non nostra, una guerra contro uno stato che non è UE e manco Nato mi faccia arrivare dritto nel deretano un missile grande quanto la Russia. Le sanzioni capisco perché le hanno fatte, ma non le condivido. Non le condivido per il semplice fatto che le paghiamo noi comuni cittadini di tasca nostra. Gli yatch che hanno confiscato hanno bisogno di una forte manutenzione e via dicendo. Chi la paga? Lo stato, che ovviamente si rifà sui cittadini.
> 
> ...


92 minuti di applausi.
Condivido tutto


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2022)

I vaggini anti radiazioni tra quando? Ora c'è la mania delle pastiglie.. mi aspetto tra poco negozi e supermercati invasi per l'acquisto delle tute spaziali


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I vaggini anti radiazioni tra quando? Ora c'è la mania delle pastiglie.. mi aspetto tra poco negozi e supermercati invasi per l'acquisto delle tute spaziali


Beh se sì abbocca ad ogni stupidata detta dagli ucraini…


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che a me sto argomento ha già rotto le palle, e lo dico a tutti i miei amici e non. Ovviamente mi informo e rendo a dire la mia se se ne parla.
> 
> Io sarò anche cattivo per quello che sto per scrivere, ma ho le palle piuttosto girate che per una guerra non nostra, una guerra contro uno stato che non è UE e manco Nato mi faccia arrivare dritto nel deretano un missile grande quanto la Russia. Le sanzioni capisco perché le hanno fatte, ma non le condivido. Non le condivido per il semplice fatto che le paghiamo noi comuni cittadini di tasca nostra. Gli yatch che hanno confiscato hanno bisogno di una forte manutenzione e via dicendo. Chi la paga? Lo stato, che ovviamente si rifà sui cittadini.
> 
> ...


Io lo capisco questo modo di pensare, peccato che per quanto comprensibile sia la stessa identica forma mentis che ha portato allo scoppio della seconda guerra mondiale. 
Li figurati, ci si è lavati le mani prima dell'Austria, poi della Cecoslovacchia, in un certo senso anche della Lituania, prima della Polonia.
Gli storici concordano che se si fosse intervenuti alla vigilia dell'anschluss (o ancora meglio per la remilitarizzazione della renania nel 1936) la Germania sarebbe venuta giù senza troppi scossoni e senza scomodare URSS e USA. 

Ripeto, capisco il modo di ragionare, però non è una strategia che paga.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo perché non riesci a vedere al di la del tuo orticello, ho notato che cambi spesso opinione in base esclusivamente agli effetti personali che hanno le vicende su di te, il che è anche normale.
> Ciò che probabilmente non comprendi è che il mondo non è solo te stesso, secondo te le nazioni che hanno sanzionato la Russia non erano a conoscenza dei pro e dei contro? Pensi che sia esclusivamente per una presa di posizione morale? Purtroppo la moralità non ha spazio nel mondo che conta dove ci sono esclusivamente interessi.
> 
> Le sanzioni sono state fatte col preciso scopo di indebolire la Russia e cercare di spodestare Putin, il motivo è semplice, Russia e Cina stanno tentando sempre di più di portare il centro geopolitico del mondo verso di loro, al mondo occidentale e specialmente agli USA questo non sta bene, da qui le sanzioni e tutto ciò che ne consegue.
> Ora potrai rispondere che ancora una volta a te non interessa, beh in realtà deve interessare, se il tuo attuale standard di vita ti soddisfa devi sperare che le due potenze asiatiche non diventino le uniche a guidare l'economia mondiale, altrimenti vorrà dire avere un mondo occidentale ancora più decadente di quanto non lo sia già ora con tutte le conseguenze del caso, che fidati sarebbero ancora più gravi degli effetti boomerang delle sanzioni che stiamo vedendo oggi.



Si è proprio come hai detto nel primo trafiletto. È chiaro che c'è sotto qualcosa di più rispetto a quello che fanno trapelare. Qui casca l'asino, inutile che stanno qua a fare i salvatori del popolo Ucraino, quando non gliene frega nulla. Siamo sicuri che poi andrò a star meglio di come sto ora o di come stavo pre Covid? Non lo so.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I vaggini anti radiazioni tra quando? Ora c'è la mania delle pastiglie.. mi aspetto tra poco negozi e supermercati invasi per l'acquisto delle tute spaziali


figliuolo ha gia ordinato 5600i95035830958309583 scatole di iodio


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo capisco questo modo di pensare, peccato che per quanto comprensibile sia la stessa identica forma mentis che ha portato allo scoppio della seconda guerra mondiale.
> Li figurati, ci si è lavati le mani prima dell'Austria, poi della Cecoslovacchia, in un certo senso anche della Lituania, prima della Polonia.
> Gli storici concordano che se si fosse intervenuti alla vigilia dell'anschluss (o ancora meglio per la remilitarizzazione della renania nel 1936) la Germania sarebbe venuta giù senza troppi scossoni e senza scomodare URSS e USA.
> 
> Ripeto, capisco il modo di ragionare, però non è una strategia che paga.


Però stiamo parlando dei mondo di 100 anni fa. Non è proprio la stessa cosa eh. La fare troppo facile secondo me


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si è proprio come hai detto nel primo trafiletto. È chiaro che c'è sotto qualcosa di più rispetto a quello che fanno trapelare. Qui casca l'asino, inutile che stanno qua a fare i salvatori del popolo Ucraino, quando non gliene frega nulla. Siamo sicuri che poi andrò a star meglio di come sto ora o di come stavo pre Covid? Non lo so.


Meglio non lo so, ma sono abbastanza sicuro che se le potenze asiatiche vincono questa guerra economica e in parte bellica il mondo non sarà più lo stesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo capisco questo modo di pensare, peccato che per quanto comprensibile sia la stessa identica forma mentis che ha portato allo scoppio della seconda guerra mondiale.
> Li figurati, ci si è lavati le mani prima dell'Austria, poi della Cecoslovacchia, in un certo senso anche della Lituania, prima della Polonia.
> Gli storici concordano che se si fosse intervenuti alla vigilia dell'anschluss (o ancora meglio per la remilitarizzazione della renania nel 1936) la Germania sarebbe venuta giù senza troppi scossoni e senza scomodare URSS e USA.
> 
> Ripeto, capisco il modo di ragionare, però non è una strategia che paga.


Si ma Trumposco, perché continuiamo a paragonare con la WW2?
L'UE non esisteva ed i rapporti tra i paesi Europei era al minimo
L'Europa era divisa. C'erano dittuture ovunque che facevano ammucchiata poi c'era l'Inghiterra che era, diciamo, gli USA di oggi ma che comunque non riuscivano ad imporre nulla vuoi che se ne stavano per i fatti loro e vuoi che i Francesi si sentivano loro i leader mondiali.
Non c'era la bomba atomica (mica roba da poco oh)
Le guerre erano qualcosa di "Normale" per quel periodo. Noi giustamente vediamo l'invasione della Russia come anomalia. Ma la prospettiva degli anni 30 e 40 era diversa visto che si è abituati a conflitti continui dunque la Germania che invade la Polonia poteve essere vista come "Normale"
La Germania era una potenza economica industriale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma Trumposco, perché continuiamo a paragonare con la WW2?
> L'UE non esisteva ed i rapporti tra i paesi Europei era al minimo
> L'Europa era divisa. C'erano dittuture ovunque che facevano ammucchiata poi c'era l'Inghiterra che era, diciamo, gli USA di oggi ma che comunque non riuscivano ad imporre nulla vuoi che se ne stavano per i fatti loro e vuoi che i Francesi si sentivano loro i leader mondiali.
> Non c'era la bomba atomica (mica roba da poco oh)
> ...


Sicuramente è una semplificazione, ma il succo rimane: una potenza revanscista che cerca di modificare con la forza a proprio favore un assetto internazionale (che sicuramente non è perfetto, per carità).
Se la si fosse fermata prima, avremmo risparmiato molti danni.
Oggi come giustamente sottolinei c'è l'atomica, quindi il confronto diretto non è percorribile. 
Ma ci sono tanti altri modi di fare male ad un paese nemico, come le sanzioni economiche "vere" (e non all'acqua di rose come quelle ad altri paesi) e il supporto con l'invio di armi e materiali al paese attaccato.
Se una cosa così banale (era pane quotidiano al tempo della guerra fredda) è sufficiente per Putin a scatenare l'olocausto atomico, vuol dire che è totalmente fuori di testa e che tanto ci avrebbe attaccato comunque prima o dopo.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma Trumposco, perché continuiamo a paragonare con la WW2?
> L'UE non esisteva ed i rapporti tra i paesi Europei era al minimo
> L'Europa era divisa. C'erano dittuture ovunque che facevano ammucchiata poi c'era l'Inghiterra che era, diciamo, gli USA di oggi ma che comunque non riuscivano ad imporre nulla vuoi che se ne stavano per i fatti loro e vuoi che i Francesi si sentivano loro i leader mondiali.
> Non c'era la bomba atomica (mica roba da poco oh)
> ...


Senza contare che l’Europa usciva da poco dalla guerra più sanguinosa di sempre.
Sono esempi sbagliati per me


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo capisco questo modo di pensare, peccato che per quanto comprensibile sia la stessa identica forma mentis che ha portato allo scoppio della seconda guerra mondiale.
> Li figurati, ci si è lavati le mani prima dell'Austria, poi della Cecoslovacchia, in un certo senso anche della Lituania, prima della Polonia.
> Gli storici concordano che se si fosse intervenuti alla vigilia dell'anschluss (o ancora meglio per la remilitarizzazione della renania nel 1936) la Germania sarebbe venuta giù senza troppi scossoni e senza scomodare URSS e USA.
> 
> Ripeto, capisco il modo di ragionare, però non è una strategia che paga.



Per favore basta con questa retorica yankee. Ormai sembra di stare in un programma della Cia sul lavaggio del cervello. 
Hitler aveva dietro un partito fortemente ideologizzato che aveva come capisaldi l' antisemitismo, il riarmo quale mezzo per soggiogare l' Europa sotto un' unica razza e la crociata contro l' est comunista per il lebensraum( spazio vitale).
Putin e Hitler non hanno niente in comune perché altrimenti ,seguendo la tua stessa logica perversa, dovrei dire che Clinton è come Putin e Hitler perché bombardo' la Serbia nell' ex Jugoslavia.
Se gli Usa sono così ansiosi di menare le mani per riscattare le loro paranoie militariste da superpotenza allo sfascio, distruggano Putin da soli senza doversi portare dietro tutto il mondo con loro.
Né con Putin, né con gli Usa.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Visti i commenti, urge @Sam.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Per favore basta con questa retorica yankee. Ormai sembra di stare in un programma della Cia sul lavaggio del cervello.
> Hitler aveva dietro un partito fortemente ideologizzato che aveva come capisaldi l' antisemitismo, il riarmo quale mezzo per soggiogare l' Europa sotto un' unica razza e la crociata contro l' est comunista per il lebensraum( spazio vitale).
> Putin e Hitler non hanno niente in comune perché altrimenti ,seguendo la tua stessa logica perversa, dovrei dire che Clinton è come Putin e Hitler perché bombardo' la Serbia nell' ex Jugoslavia.
> Se gli Usa sono così ansiosi di menare le mani per riscattare le loro paranoie militariste da superpotenza allo sfascio, distruggano Putin da soli senza doversi portare dietro tutto il mondo con loro.
> Né con Putin, né con gli Usa.


Ahhhh. Meno male che poi leggo messaggi come questi e allora mi rendo conto che c’è un minimo di speranza e razionalità!
Anche qui d’accordo su tutto


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Visti i commenti, urge @Sam.


Ti basta qualche vairologo che becco sul webbe?


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ahhhh. Meno male che poi leggo messaggi come questi e allora mi rendo conto che c’è un minimo di speranza e razionalità!
> Anche qui d’accordo su tutto



E non se ne può più davvero. Ogni volta, per sistemare i casini che combinano nel mondo, si attiva la macchina della propaganda con i mass media appecoronati che devono farti il lavaggio del cervello per giustificare qualunque schifezza. Chiamano guerrafondai gli altri per mascherare i loro errori, tranne poi destabilizzare il mondo con le loro strategie suicide per dare nuovo impulso alla loro macchina bellica. E poi i cattivi sono gli altri ..


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E non se ne può più davvero. Ogni volta, per sistemare i casini che combinano nel mondo, si attiva la macchina della propaganda con i mass media appecoronati che devono farti il lavaggio del cervello per giustificare qualunque schifezza. Chiamano guerrafondai gli altri per mascherare i loro errori, tranne poi destabilizzare il mondo con le loro strategie suicide per dare nuovo impulso alla loro macchina bellica. E poi i cattivi sono gli altri ..


E come non quotarti. Ormai è sempre così e tristemente si crede a tutto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Meglio non lo so, ma sono abbastanza sicuro che se le potenze asiatiche vincono questa guerra economica e in parte bellica il mondo non sarà più lo stesso.






Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo capisco questo modo di pensare, peccato che per quanto comprensibile sia la stessa identica forma mentis che ha portato allo scoppio della seconda guerra mondiale.
> Li figurati, ci si è lavati le mani prima dell'Austria, poi della Cecoslovacchia, in un certo senso anche della Lituania, prima della Polonia.
> Gli storici concordano che se si fosse intervenuti alla vigilia dell'anschluss (o ancora meglio per la remilitarizzazione della renania nel 1936) la Germania sarebbe venuta giù senza troppi scossoni e senza scomodare URSS e USA.
> 
> Ripeto, capisco il modo di ragionare, però non è una strategia che paga.




Rispondo ad entrambi: Con i se e con i ma non si va da nessuna parte. Sono tutte teorie, anche quelle dei teorici, che non possono avere una conferma al 100% quindi di che parliamo? Se un mio caro amico mi avesse ascoltato e si fosse messo la cintura di sicurezza ora forse sarebbe vivo e non sarebbe morto, no? Ma chi mi puo' dire che forse se l'avesse messe sarebbe morto magari in maniera peggiore? Sono tutte nuvole di fumo e basta.
Nel concreto resta che io ad oggi vedo: Aiuti per il disastro Covid ridicoli e quasi inesistenti, sanzioni alla Russia si, ma alla Cina no, vabbè. Vedo che ristrutturano ora case popolari che erano disabitate da anni, per farci entrare Ucraini, mi state prendendo per il chiulo? Gli Italiani sono gli ultimi pezzi di escremento del mondo? Vedo un sacco di sanzioni che pagheremo e che già stiamo pagando noi, per cosa? Per fare il tornaconto dei soliti noti. La storia dice che lo prendiamo sempre in quel posto e che il popolo verrà sempre fatto vivere con l'acqua alla gola. Quindi il mio discorso lo ribadisco eccome. Ed aggiungo una cosa super importante, che non dice mai nessuno: Si parla di Europa e America vs Russia etc. Ma guardate che in Russia ci sono persone come noi, con due braccia, che respirano, che hanno un cuore, dei sentimenti. Da come scrivete sembra che l'occidente stia combattendo contro Cerbero. 

Il mio modo di ragionare egoistico non va bene, ma appoggiate quello dei potenti dell'occidente che è ancor più egoistico e che farà stare male comunque altre persone, i Russi, per fare un esempio. Che differenza c'è tra il mio modo di ragionare e il vostro? Quasi nessuna, se non che io ammetto le cose come stanno, senza star qui a rigirare troppo la frittate, voi (lo dico senza alcun tipo di polemica, siete due utenti che stimo tanto) fate più la parte dei paladini della giustizia, ma non c'è giustizia a questo mondo. Perché io penso che dall'altra parte del globo c'è comunque tante gente che sta e starà male per colpa dell'Europa e degli Usa, quindi non riesco ad essere propriamente soddisfatto in alcun caso.
Ribadisco che questa guerra non è roba nostra e che non abbiamo la controprova che Putin si spingerà oltre. E' un pensiero che ho fatto pure io ovviamente e che ho esposto anche qui dentro, ma ad oggi le cose sono cambiate radicalmente e la maschera è caduta. Ucraina e Russia, non c'è un buono nella classe politica di queste due nazioni, solamente i soliti politici ingordi sia da un lato che dall'altro.


----------



## sunburn (9 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quale rischio.
> 
> Chi lavora intorno al nucleare sta sotto rischio continuo. Se tu fossi un soldato, spareresti ad una bomba a mano che è ai tuoi piedi, anche se te lo ordinasse il tuo superiore?
> 
> Se nessuno fa una scemenza non succede niente.


Quel che intendevo è che non è l’ambiente di lavoro ideale quello in cui sei circondato da gente armata e non puoi fare i turni normali. Se poi lavori in una centrale nucleare…


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> La sua colpa è provare a trascinare l' Occidente in una guerra oltreché non essere realista politicamente. Se ti chiami Ucraina e sei contiguo alla Russia non ti metti una volta si e l' altra pure a cercare di entrare nella Nato.


E secondo te perché ci voleva entrare nella Nato?
Proprio per paura di quello che poteva fare Putin...
Però e colpa sua.
Ok...


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E secondo te perché ci voleva entrare nella Nato?
> Proprio per paura di quello che poteva fare Putin...
> Però e colpa sua.
> Ok...



E vabbè, allora qui non vogliamo capire il nocciolo del discorso... L' Ucraina prima del 2014 aveva un governo filorusso, dopodiché arriva un golpe( democratico se si fa a danno dei cattivi ovviamente) e da allora l' Ucraina mendica un posto nella Nato.
Ora capisco che per tutti i "democratici"Putin sia il nuovo mostro, come Saddam o Bin Laden( gente con onorificenze americane in tempi non sospetti) e Zelinsky sia il nuovo " eroe" ma non dobbiamo per forza accettare supinamente la narrazione ufficiale che viene da parte di chi davvero non sa cosa sia democrazia e libertà.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quel che intendevo è che non è l’ambiente di lavoro ideale quello in cui sei circondato da gente armata e non puoi fare i turni normali. Se poi lavori in una centrale nucleare…



Ovviamente non fa piacere a nessuno avere militari intorno. Magari i turni non saranno l'ideale.

Ma non voglio farmi prendere dall'isterismo e da certe notizie che mi sembra siano da vagliare attentamente.

Sono sicuro che lasceranno lavorare la gente senza troppa oppressione, chiunque sano di mente conosce che razza di posto è quello, non penso che gli impiegati là dentro sentano su una tempia la costante pressione della canna di una mitragliatrice. 

Cerco di immedesimarmi e intuire quello che potrebbe succedere. Poi tutto ci può stare, ma non demonizziamo sempre la situazione. Come ripeto, è già la quarta volta che parte 'sto allarme. I famosi incendi attorno alla centrale magari erano molotov da guerriglia, stiamo parlando di strutture di centinaia e centinaia di migliaia di metri cubi di cemento e ferro, al quale anche le bombe fanno giusto il solletico. Sempre bene non tirarle ma non esageriamo con l'angoscia.


----------



## Simo98 (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E vabbè, allora qui non vogliamo capire il nocciolo del discorso... L' Ucraina *prima del 2014 aveva un governo filorusso,* dopodiché arriva un golpe( democratico se si fa a danno dei cattivi ovviamente) e da allora l' Ucraina mendica un posto nella Nato.
> Ora capisco che per tutti i "democratici"Putin sia il nuovo mostro, come Saddam o Bin Laden( gente con onorificenze americane in tempi non sospetti) e Zelinsky sia il nuovo " eroe" ma non dobbiamo per forza accettare supinamente la narrazione ufficiale che viene da parte di chi davvero non sa cosa sia democrazia e libertà.


Prima del 2014 sí, ma non sempre nella sua storia recente, prima di Yanukovich c'erano stati altri anti-russi che avevano iniziato un avvicinamento con l'occidente (che poi Yanukovich aveva promesso di fare, ha disatteso questo e si è scatenato tutto quello che sappiamo)
Adesso gran parte dei territori con russofoni non sono più parte della Ucraina (Crimea e parte dei territori orientali), quindi dubito che nuovi governi filo russi ci sarebbero potuti essere
L'ingresso nella NATO sarebbe arrivato prima o poi


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E vabbè, allora qui non vogliamo capire il nocciolo del discorso... L' Ucraina prima del 2014 aveva un governo filorusso, dopodiché arriva un golpe( democratico se si fa a danno dei cattivi ovviamente) e da allora l' Ucraina mendica un posto nella Nato.
> Ora capisco che per tutti i "democratici"Putin sia il nuovo mostro, come Saddam o Bin Laden( gente con onorificenze americane in tempi non sospetti) e Zelinsky sia il nuovo " eroe" ma non dobbiamo per forza accettare supinamente la narrazione ufficiale che viene da parte di chi davvero non sa cosa sia democrazia e libertà.


l'Ucraina ha deciso di non essere uno stato satellite della Russia come lo e la Bielorussia.
Ma sapevano che la Russia non sarebbe stata d'accordo.
Quindi quale è stata la prima cosa alla quale hanno pensato?
Entrare nella Nato in modo da mettersi eventuali problemi con Putin alle spalle.

Hanno fatto esattamente le cose che dovevano fare per allontanarsi della Russia sperando di non avere problemi.
Senza entrare nella Nato sapevano che rischiavano un annessione e li sembra che quello che è successo dimostra proprio che avevano ragione.
L'ideale sarebbe stato entrare nella Nato in 2 ore... In modo che Putin non possa fare altro che accettare la situazione. L'alternativa era dichiarare guerra alla nato.
Penso che non si sarebbe mosso.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> l'Ucraina ha deciso di non essere uno stato satellite della Russia come lo e la Bielorussia.
> Ma sapevano che la Russia non sarebbe stata d'accordo.
> Quindi quale è stata la prima cosa alla quale hanno pensato?
> Entrare nella Nato in modo da mettersi eventuali problemi con Putin alle spalle.
> ...



Bene, visto che la Nato è diventato il baluardo contro la "barbarie" perché non va ora a salvare gli Ucraini? Sarà perché nessuno vuole fare precipitare il mondo nell' abisso nucleare?La verità è che l' Occidente è ipocrita perché prima ha blandito gli Ucraini e ora li lascia soli a morire. Se vogliono fare i duri e puri vadano ma senza il mio consenso e senza la mia vita.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E vabbè, allora qui non vogliamo capire il nocciolo del discorso... L' Ucraina prima del 2014 aveva un governo filorusso, dopodiché arriva un golpe( democratico se si fa a danno dei cattivi ovviamente) e da allora l' Ucraina mendica un posto nella Nato.
> Ora capisco che per tutti i "democratici"Putin sia il nuovo mostro, come Saddam o Bin Laden( gente con onorificenze americane in tempi non sospetti) e Zelinsky sia il nuovo " eroe" ma non dobbiamo per forza accettare supinamente la narrazione ufficiale che viene da parte di chi davvero non sa cosa sia democrazia e libertà.


Game set e match 
Ma tanto è inutile…fidati


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> l'Ucraina ha deciso di non essere uno stato satellite della Russia come lo e la Bielorussia.
> Ma sapevano che la Russia non sarebbe stata d'accordo.
> Quindi quale è stata la prima cosa alla quale hanno pensato?
> Entrare nella Nato in modo da mettersi eventuali problemi con Putin alle spalle.
> ...


Le scelte però hanno delle conseguenze e per quello che mi riguarda la tua ricostruzione è un po’ fuori dal mondo


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bene, visto che la Nato è diventato il baluardo contro la "barbarie" perché non va ora a salvare gli Ucraini? Sarà perché nessuno vuole fare precipitare il mondo nell' abisso nucleare?La verità è che l' Occidente è ipocrita perché prima ha blandito gli Ucraini e ora li lascia soli a morire. Se vogliono fare i duri e puri vadano ma senza il mio consenso e senza la mia vita.


Se l'Ucraina ci fosse già ci sarebbe andata.
Ora come non sono obbligati a farlo ci pensano bene prima di andarci...
Ed e logico.
Ma se l'Ucraina fosse già dentro e la nato non si sarebbe mossa allora si sarebbe automaticamente distrutta al momento preciso in cui avrebbero detto "caxxo vostri" a Zelensky.
La nato e basata proprio sul principio di soccorso ad un paese membro.
Se un paese non viene aiutato allora cade la fiducia... E tutti si chiedono se gli altri si sarebbero mossi se fossero loro ad essere attaccati.

Strano a dire ma probabilmente che se ci fosse stata quella firma sulla carta che dice "ucriana entra a fare parte della NATO" allora non sarebbe successo nulla.


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Le scelte però hanno delle conseguenze e per quello che mi riguarda la tua ricostruzione è un po’ fuori dal mondo


E ovvio che le scelte hanno conseguenze.
Lasciare fare avrà anche quella conseguenze.

La ricostruzione e evidente. Non sei obbligato a crederci. E solo logica.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se l'Ucraina ci fosse già ci sarebbe andata.
> Ora come non sono obbligati a farlo ci pensano bene prima di andarci...
> Ed e logico.
> Ma se l'Ucraina fosse già dentro e la nato non si sarebbe mossa allora si sarebbe automaticamente distrutta al momento preciso in cui avrebbero detto "caxxo vostri" a Zelensky.
> ...



E proprio per quella firma Putin il "pazzo" ha fatto l' azzardo. Sapeva che la Nato non si sarebbe attivata avendo una via d' uscita all' entrata in guerra. Altroché pazzo ...


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E ovvio che le scelte hanno conseguenze.
> Lasciare fare avrà anche quella conseguenze.
> 
> La ricostruzione e evidente. Non sei obbligato a crederci. E solo logica.


È logica non applicabile al contesto però


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È logica non applicabile al contesto però


Secondo te.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Secondo te.


Ne stai avendo le prove..


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ne stai avendo le prove..


Quello che sta succedendo non sta invalidando per nulla la logica esposta poco prima. Non so dove vedi incongruenze.


----------



## mil77 (9 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bene, visto che la Nato è diventato il baluardo contro la "barbarie" perché non va ora a salvare gli Ucraini? Sarà perché nessuno vuole fare precipitare il mondo nell' abisso nucleare?La verità è che l' Occidente è ipocrita perché prima ha blandito gli Ucraini e ora li lascia soli a morire. Se vogliono fare i duri e puri vadano ma senza il mio consenso e senza la mia vita.


La Nato ha scopi di difesa però...interviene se viene attaccato un stato membro...e l'Ucraina non è uno stato membro


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La Nato ha scopi di difesa però...interviene se viene attaccato un stato membro...e l'Ucraina non è uno stato membro



Appunto. Il fatto che l' Ucraina non fosse nella Nato ha dato una scappatoia a quest' ultima per non essere coinvolta direttamente nel conflitto. Mi si permetta però di fare notare le dichiarazioni da bulli di Stoltenberg( nomen omen) e Biden contro la Russia paventando chissà quali reazioni della Nato. Si è visto...


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La Nato ha scopi di difesa però...interviene se viene attaccato un stato membro...e l'Ucraina non è uno stato membro


Infatti.
Una nato offensiva anzi potrebbe proprio essere un assist a Putin che poi potrà dire che aveva ragione ad essere preoccupato da paesi NATO al confine.

Se la nato vuole andare ad aiutare l'Ucraina, l'unico modo e di mandarci prima la Polonia (che ha un accordo di mutuo soccorso) e solo dopo una risposta russa alla Polonia allora potrà intervenire per difendere la Polonia.

Non vedo un altro modo per la nato di entrare in guerra "rispettando" le regole internazionali.


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo capisco questo modo di pensare, peccato che per quanto comprensibile sia la stessa identica forma mentis che ha portato allo scoppio della seconda guerra mondiale.


Lo scoppio della Seconda Guerra Mondiale è stato causato da interessi finanziari legati al modo in cui la Germania nazionalsocialista e l'Italia fascista intendevano gestire i rapporti economici internazionali, fuori dallo schema finanziario ebraico su cui l'Impero Britannico e gli Stati Uniti reggevano la loro economia.

"_Il delitto imperdonabile della Germania prima della Seconda Guerra Mondiale fu il suo tentativo di sganciare la sua economia dal sistema di commercio mondiale, e di costruire un sistema di cambi indipendente di cui la finanza mondiale non poteva più trarre profitto" _(Winston Churchill)

_"Quel che ci spinse in guerra contro Hitler non fu la sua dottrina politica; la causa stavolta fu il suo tentativo coronato da successo di dare vita a una nuova economia. La prosperità della finanza internazionale dipende dall’emissione di prestiti a interesse a nazioni in difficoltà economica. L’economia di Hitler significava la sua rovina. Se gli fosse stato permesso di completarla con successo, altre nazioni avrebbero certo seguito il suo esempio, e sarebbe venuto il momento in cui tutti gli stati senza riserve auree si sarebbero scambiati beni contro beni; così non solo la richiesta di prestiti sarebbe cessata e l’oro avrebbe perso valore, ma i prestatori finanziari avrebbero dovuto chiudere bottega. Questa pistola finanziaria era puntata in modo particolare alla tempia degli Stati Uniti" _(Gen. Fuller, militare e storico della Seconda Guerra Mondiale)

Poi, c'è la versione "cartone animato Disney, serie Le Principesse" che narra la storia di tre uomini brutti e cattivi, Mussolini Hitler e Hirohito, che volevano conquistare il mondo e tenerlo sotto scacco, ma la brava principessa Inghilterra e il principe azzurro americano l'hanno salvata, combattendo strenuamente per la libertà di tutti.
Che storiella commovente, vero? Finisce pure con "E vissero tutti (gli ebrei capitalisti) felici e contenti".



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Li figurati, ci si è lavati le mani prima dell'Austria, poi della Cecoslovacchia, in un certo senso anche della Lituania, prima della Polonia.


Altra mistificazione storica.
Quello che è passato alla storia come Anschluss, era in realtà un'idea romantica nazionalista che attanagliava il nazionalismo tedesco fin dai moti degli anni '30 del XIX secolo.
I patrioti tedeschi sperarono sempre di vedere abbattuta la Confederazione Germanica, quel mostro che doveva resuscitare l'anacronistico Sacro Romano Impero Germanico agli occhi delle potenze del Congresso di Vienna, e voluto fortemente dall'Impero Britannico, che non voleva, dopo l'esperienza francese, alcun dominatore nel Continente, e che quindi preferì creare una confederazione, la cui contrapposizione tra Asburgo e Hohenzollern avrebbe favorito un equilibrio al ribasso a favore di Londra.
Alla fine, gli Hohenzoller prevalsero, in quanto la Prussia era in ascesa per questione di maggiore omogeneità nazionale, a differenza di un impero troppo variegato come quello austriaco (che dovrà infatti nel '66 fare i conti con la forte componente ungherese), e dove la stessa casa Asburgo stava sempre di più cosmopolitizzando Vienna, al punto che lo stesso Francesco Ferdinando, assassinato nel '14, preferiva parlare il ceco al tedesco.

Furono le potenze vincitrici della Prima Guerra Mondiale, temendo che dalla disgregazione dell'Impero Austriaco, l'unione tra la Germania e la Repubblica dell'Austria Tedesca potesse ridar vita ad un popolo compatto e coeso, che vietarono la tanto desiderata unificazione.

Tutti territori che Hitler giustamente reclamò e incorporò di nuovo nel Reich.
Territori che già da tempo si pensò fosse giusto ridare alla Germania, visto che erano territori da sempre abitati da tedeschi, e visto che le mutilazioni subite nei trattati di Versailles furono una vendetta disonorevole, voluta in particolare dai Francesi che avevano sete di rivalsa dopo la disfatta di Sedan e la perdita dei territori, tra l'altro abitati da tedeschi e germanofoni, dell'Alsazia-Lorena.

Per quanto riguarda la Lituania, Hitler non aveva alcun interesse in essa in sé, ma in Memel, territorio MAI STATO lituano, e storicamente parte della Prussia.
Venne strappato alla Germania perché Memel era un porto strategico e gli Alleati non vollero lasciarlo a Berlino per evitare un controllo navale sul Baltico, ma preferirono darlo ad un paese insignificante come la Lituania, che non ne avrebbe mai potuto sfruttarne il potenziale.

Per quanto riguarda la Cecoslovacchia, fu un paese senza senso, esattamente come la Jugoslavia. Due paesi nati per far torto rispettivamente alla Germania e all'Italia.
Erano un'accozzaglia di popoli che si odiavano fra loro e che venivano tenuti insieme con botte di denaro, e politici pupazzi, da Parigi e Londra. Paesi che, difatti, oggi non esistono più.

Quella della Polonia è una balla colossale, poi, smentita da tempo.
Hitler non aveva alcun interesse nella Polonia. Fu il primo cancelliere del dopoguerra a proporre trattati di collaborazione con Varsavia.
I polacchi invece già da tempo avevano interesse nell'espandere i confini occidentali fino all'Elba e volevano una guerra con la Germania, provocandola, tramite la repressione delle popolazioni tedesche nella Prussia Occidentale, che era la porzione di territorio tra la Pomerania e la Slesia che venne ceduta alla Polonia.
I polacchi infatti speravano una guerra con la Germania, perché volevano sfruttare il momento, prima dell'ascesa di Hitler, in cui Berlino era con le pezze al culo, mentre non penseranno mai di fare guerra ad Est contro il gigante sovietico.
Tuttavia, dopo la cura nazionalsocialista, la Germania era diventata troppo potente, e quando Hitler cominciò a rivendicare i confini del '14, con il ritorno della Prussia Occidentale i polacchi chiesero aiuto agli inglesi, fingendo di essere le vittime di una tensione che loro stessi avevano creato.

Tra l'altro fu proprio Hitler a proporre a Stalin il mantenimento di uno stato polacco tra le due potenze, cosa che Mosca non volle, visto che l'obbiettivo era di riprendere i confini dell'Impero zarista, che dovevano naturalmente comprendere Varsavia.
Considera, infatti, che la Polonia non è mai stata parte del Reich, ma un Governatorato autonomo, guidato da Hans Frank.

Idem il protettorato di Boemia e Moravia e la Slovacchia. Pensa te, fu proprio Hitler a dividere quelle che oggi sono CASUALMENTE Repubblica Ceca e Repubblica Slovacca. Che strana coincidenza.

Comunque hai dimenticato il Belgio, visto che i distretti di Eupen e Malmedy, ritornarono alla Germania durante la Seconda Guerra Mondiale.

Chissà come mai, invece, il conquistatore Hitler non riannesse lo Schleswig settentrionale, che venne annesso dalla Danimarca nel primo dopoguerra, vero? Se lo sarà dimenticato...



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli storici concordano che se si fosse intervenuti alla vigilia dell'anschluss (o ancora meglio per la remilitarizzazione della renania nel 1936) la Germania sarebbe venuta giù senza troppi scossoni e senza scomodare URSS e USA.


Gli storici sanno benissimo che non ci sarebbe potuto mai essere alcun intervento, poiché il riarmo della Germania fu voluto in primis da Londra, che voleva ridimensionare Parigi, per mantenere un equilibrio al ribasso nel continente, salvo poi rendersi conto che si erano trovati un nemico della finanza internazionale fra i piedi.
Il classico doppio-giochismo anglosassone.
E gli USA erano coinvolti fin dall'inizio. Solo che preferirono muovere le fila con altri mezzi, aspettando che qualcuno che volevano distruggere da tempo, il Giappone, desse loro modo di intervenire direttamente.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quello che sta succedendo non sta invalidando per nulla la logica esposta poco prima. Non so dove vedi incongruenze.


Che l’ucraina nella nato non può esistere e lo stiamo vedendo


----------



## mil77 (9 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> Una nato offensiva anzi potrebbe proprio essere un assist a Putin che poi potrà dire che aveva ragione ad essere preoccupato da paesi NATO al confine.
> 
> Se la nato vuole andare ad aiutare l'Ucraina, l'unico modo e di mandarci prima la Polonia (che ha un accordo di mutuo soccorso) e solo dopo una risposta russa alla Polonia allora potrà intervenire per difendere la Polonia.
> ...


Eh si questo è l'unico scenario x l'intervento della Nato in questa guerra


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che l’ucraina nella nato non può esistere e lo stiamo vedendo


Non concordo per nulla.
Nella nato per me ci sta tranquillamente. E nelle UE dove avrebbe meno senso.

Comunque siamo chiaramente OT (non avevo visto che questa era la discussione sulle centrali nucleari).


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Lo scoppio della Seconda Guerra Mondiale è stato causato da interessi finanziari legati al modo in cui la Germania nazionalsocialista e l'Italia fascista intendevano gestire i rapporti economici internazionali, fuori dallo schema finanziario ebraico su cui l'Impero Britannico e gli Stati Uniti reggevano la loro economia.
> 
> "_Il delitto imperdonabile della Germania prima della Seconda Guerra Mondiale fu il suo tentativo di sganciare la sua economia dal sistema di commercio mondiale, e di costruire un sistema di cambi indipendente di cui la finanza mondiale non poteva più trarre profitto" _(Winston Churchill)
> 
> ...



Grazie, Sam.

Adesso puoi ritirarti nella stanza dei bottoni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Lo scoppio della Seconda Guerra Mondiale è stato causato da interessi finanziari legati al modo in cui la Germania nazionalsocialista e l'Italia fascista intendevano gestire i rapporti economici internazionali, fuori dallo schema finanziario ebraico su cui l'Impero Britannico e gli Stati Uniti reggevano la loro economia.
> 
> "_Il delitto imperdonabile della Germania prima della Seconda Guerra Mondiale fu il suo tentativo di sganciare la sua economia dal sistema di commercio mondiale, e di costruire un sistema di cambi indipendente di cui la finanza mondiale non poteva più trarre profitto" _(Winston Churchill)
> 
> ...



Dunque vediamo, la prima parte è la classica lettura simil protocollo savi di sion sulla genesi del secondo conflitto mondiale, che è una scuola di pensiero in cui personalmente non mi riconosco, ma se non altro l'hai esposto molto bene.

Da geopolitico, ovviamente per me la motivazione principe è il revanscismo generato in germania da una pace oggettivamente ingiusta come quella di versailles: baffino fu abile a soffiare sopra gli appetiti di un popolo umiliato.
Il resto che sostieni è già ben piu condivisibile: il riarmo tedesco fu strumento antisovietico, e non a caso il tacito assenso degli alleati venne meno quando Mosca e Berlino raggiunsero una (apparente) intesa che li tagliò fuori.
Ma proprio nell'idea di poter controllare Hitler e farne uno strumento per contenere lo spettro del comunismo è il peccato originale di tutti coloro che trascurano i rischi dei fascismi (successe anche in Italia, come ricorda De Felice: i fascisti come strumento per arginare i tumulti del biennio rosso e le leghe operaie e agricole): credere di poterli utilizzare a proprio vantaggio, quando invece gli si da solo afflato distruttivo.
Non possiamo far finta che l'ideologia non abbia ricoperto un ruolo nella sfida egemonica tedesca: hitler era pervaso di misticismo, nazionalismo e geopolitica haushoferiana (che, sono certo, conosci bene visto che mi sembri parecchio ferrato sull'argomento).
Hitler aveva eccome interesse nel corridoio di Danzica in Polonia (seppur il regime polacco, soprattutto con Piludzski, si sia macchiato in effetti di una condotta non amichevole nei confonti dei tedeschi), in germania l'aver diviso la prussia dal "corpus" della nazione tedesca era considerato un gravissimo affronto.
Su Memel, dici bene: resta il fatto che si trattava di una imposizione ai danni di uno stato sovrano, così come accaduto con la Cecoslovacchia a Monaco.
Se teniamo buono il principio di autodeterminazione erano terre tedesche, in realtà c'era già la SdN e non tutti potevano fare come preferivano (vedi il Giappone in Manciuria).
Che la germania nazista fosse un mostro, credo fosse alquanto chiaro già dal 1938, soprattutto da Monaco.
L'austria e la storia che volessero far parte della germania è vera fino ad un certo punto, si è dovuto togliere di mezzo Dolfuss e Schuschnigg per realizzare quell'obiettivo.
Ecco, come "controlettura" della WW2 posso passarti anche il fatto (che non hai citato ma suppongo tu conosca) che i sovietici fossero in assetto offensivo alla vigilia di Barbarossa.

La conversazione è comunque estremamente interessante, ma temo che questo non sia il luogo adatto per approfondirla ulteriormente.


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dunque vediamo, la prima parte è la classica lettura simil protocollo savi di sion sulla genesi del secondo conflitto mondiale, che è una scuola di pensiero in cui personalmente non mi riconosco, ma se non altro l'hai esposto molto bene.


Però è un dato di fatto, considerando che gli stessi angloamericani ne hanno confermato le motivazioni.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da geopolitico, ovviamente per me la motivazione principe è il revanscismo generato in germania da una pace oggettivamente ingiusta come quella di versailles: baffino fu abile a soffiare sopra gli appetiti di un popolo umiliato.


Non pensare ad Hitler come ad un manipolatore in cerca di interessi.
Anzi, era molto più "sognatore" di quanto si possa pensare, anche se carismatico e gran comunicatore. I veri manipolatori erano gente come Goebbels.
Poi è chiaro che il revanscismo, alimentato da Ludendorff e soci generali, abbia giocato un ruolo fondamentale nel consenso. Era pur sempre un popolo umiliato.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma proprio nell'idea di poter controllare Hitler e farne uno strumento per contenere lo spettro del comunismo è il peccato originale di tutti coloro che trascurano i rischi dei fascismi (successe anche in Italia, come ricorda De Felice: i fascisti come strumento per arginare i tumulti del biennio rosso e le leghe operaie e agricole): credere di poterli utilizzare a proprio vantaggio, quando invece gli si da solo afflato distruttivo.


Questo è vero.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non possiamo far finta che l'ideologia non abbia ricoperto un ruolo nella sfida egemonica tedesca: hitler era pervaso di misticismo, nazionalismo e geopolitica haushoferiana (che, sono certo, conosci bene visto che mi sembri parecchio ferrato sull'argomento).


Assolutamente, e la differenza tra Mussolini e Hitler è molto marcata, soprattutto se si ha modo di leggere il Mein Kampf e La Dottrina del Fascismo.
Ma d'altronde, Mussolini era un giornalista. Il pragmatismo era parte del suo essere.
Infatti trovo molta più affinità nel modo di comunicare le idee tra Hitler e Gentile.
Non solo, ma tra l'altro pare che Himmler fosse anche un satanista (non come Charles Manson, sia chiaro), che ricercava le origini del Satanismo nelle religioni pagane pre-ebraiche.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Hitler aveva eccome interesse nel corridoio di Danzica in Polonia (seppur il regime polacco, soprattutto con Piludzski, si sia macchiato in effetti di una condotta non amichevole nei confonti dei tedeschi), in germania l'aver diviso la prussia dal "corpus" della nazione tedesca era considerato un gravissimo affronto.


Certo, infatti ho parlato di ritorno ai confini del '14. Danzica era un porto tedesco, originariamente.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Su Memel, dici bene: resta il fatto che si trattava di una imposizione ai danni di uno stato sovrano, così come accaduto con la Cecoslovacchia a Monaco.
> Se teniamo buono il principio di autodeterminazione erano terre tedesche, in realtà c'era già la SdN e non tutti potevano fare come preferivano (vedi il Giappone in Manciuria).


E qui ti dà già la dimensione di quanto il principio wilsoniano dell'autodeterminazione si sia fatto benedire, in nome degli interessi anti-tedeschi di Francia e Gran Bretagna.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che la germania nazista fosse un mostro, credo fosse alquanto chiaro già dal 1938, soprattutto da Monaco.
> L'austria e la storia che volessero far parte della germania è vera fino ad un certo punto, si è dovuto togliere di mezzo Dolfuss e Schuschnigg per realizzare quell'obiettivo.


Nì.
Dolfuss era un fascista e alleato di Mussolini, ma era anche un uomo solo.
Lo stesso Mussolini nel '38, durante l'Anschluss, asserì di non voler intervenire perché era inutile difendere un paese che voleva essere annesso.
Gli austriaci accolsero i tedeschi come fratelli.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco, come "controlettura" della WW2 posso passarti anche il fatto (che non hai citato ma suppongo tu conosca) che i sovietici fossero in assetto offensivo alla vigilia di Barbarossa.


Credo di averlo detto altrove in qualche altro topic.
Comunque è vero. Tant'è che si dice che Barbarossa fu anticipata proprio di qualche mese all'attacco sovietico per sorprendere le linee russe non ancora perfettamente posizionate.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La conversazione è comunque estremamente interessante, ma temo che questo non sia il luogo adatto per approfondirla ulteriormente.


Vero.

Mi scuso per l'offtopic.


----------



## livestrong (9 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che a me sto argomento ha già rotto le palle, e lo dico a tutti i miei amici e non. Ovviamente mi informo e rendo a dire la mia se se ne parla.
> 
> Io sarò anche cattivo per quello che sto per scrivere, ma ho le palle piuttosto girate che per una guerra non nostra, una guerra contro uno stato che non è UE e manco Nato mi faccia arrivare dritto nel deretano un missile grande quanto la Russia. Le sanzioni capisco perché le hanno fatte, ma non le condivido. Non le condivido per il semplice fatto che le paghiamo noi comuni cittadini di tasca nostra. Gli yatch che hanno confiscato hanno bisogno di una forte manutenzione e via dicendo. Chi la paga? Lo stato, che ovviamente si rifà sui cittadini.
> 
> ...


Spesso ci si racconta anche tutti sono ipocriti per non far i conti con sé stessi. Per quanto mi riguarda c'entra poco la crudeltà, quanto piuttosto la cultura del vizio. Parliamo di interessi di pochi, ma molti di noi venderebbero il deretano delle donne della propria famiglia per trovarsi in quella stessa posizione. Baciamoci i gomiti se il mondo novus in cui vivremo sarà quello in cui dovremo tenere spento il riscaldamento un po' di più e spostarci un po' meno, proprio nell'ottica del mondo ingiusto che hai ben dipinto. Essere coerenti e trasparenti con sé stessi deve essere un punto di partenza, non di arrivo. 

Anche io ritengo che la NATO abbia fatto fin troppo, non fraintendermi. Ma non è manco sensato oggettivamente paragonare i nostri problemi a quelli di gente che rimane senza casa e/o famiglia.


----------

